# Brindle x Longhaired Blue Litter



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm still a bit new at this and am having a hard time figuring out what to call these babies. This is the best picture I could manage of them -










The sire was a brindle and the dam was a blue longhair. There's definitely a number of brindle offspring, but what is the proper name for the different shades? There's everything from a silvery white to reddish to a darker brown, plus one completely patternless baby.

Thanks in advance for any pointers! I'm very excited about these


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They don't have separate names. You would just call them "poor brindle" so long as they're not diluted by something in which case they'd be blue brindle, beige brindle, etc.

What traits are you breeding for?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooooh, the first and third could be c-diluted brindle! They are cute and very squishy looking~


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Could you post a pic of the parents? That would give people here a better chance of seeing what's going on with the babies. You could call them by the general (and a bit vague) term of diluted brindles. It looks as if there are some c-dilutes at play there. The pale one could be an undermarked brindle.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Ooooh, the first and third could be c-diluted brindle! They are cute and very squishy looking~


I agree about the c-dilutes, but it looks to me like the 2nd and 3rd babies are diluted. And yes, they certainly are cute and squishy looking!  It will be interesting to see pics when they are a bit more developed.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Rather than c-diluted, they may be blue brindles, causing the normally agouti striping to be blue agouti, which is much paler at this age.


----------



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! Can you tell me more about c-dilute and how it works? Or point me in the direction of a good resource too, I'm very curious! I didn't really have a goal in mind when breeding these two, they just co-habitate and happened to have a litter. I love brindles though, so this was a very fortunate litter for me.

Here's the dam - 









Here's the sire - 









Sorry for the blurry pic of the brindle, he's not nearly as calm as she is.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a bit hard to see the actual colour shades on my screen - that's the problem with photos of mice in different lighting conditions. The buck could be a blue brindle because the yellow looks to be straw coloured, so the paler babies could well be blue brindles as suggested by Laigaie. But if he's blue, ALL the babies would be blue based, and that doesn't look to be the case.

He may carry a c dilute, as could the doe (very pretty mouse, btw) so the paler babies could still be c-diluted.

I'm not sure of the stage you're at with mouse genetics. It's best to look at the big picture rather than just the c-dilutes. So, here are two excellent resources:

The Finnmouse site - very informative and useful as a starting point: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html 
The Coat Colors of Mice, W K Silvers - excellent resource, but slightly more advanced: http://www.informatics.jax.org/wksilver ... e2-3.shtml (link to the c-locus section)


----------



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you! I'll read up on that some, it looks very useful.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I was suggesting that the buck may carry blue, not be blue. C-dilutes are a collection of genes that dilute the color of the mouse. C is dominant, and is full-color. c is albino. There's also cch, ch, ce, etc. These mix and match to give you a bunch of different varieties, like Siamese or beige or chinchilla or mock chocolate.


----------

